# Hey People-Where is Smitty?



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Any one hear from the Smitt man? Haven't seen any posts from him lately. Flatband


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I almost asked this same question the other day.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I sent him a slingshot a few months ago and never heard from him. I hope he is shooting wherever he may be.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i was thinking that too


----------



## brianmitchell66 (Jun 20, 2011)

he is M.I.A


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Yup, me too, been thinking the same.
Philly


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

He seemed _really _annoyed by the hubub over copying slingshots that went on a few months ago. I'm with you guys, I hope he's still shooting and that he will return sometime.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I sent him a PM on August 7th but no reply.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

M_J said:


> He seemed _really _annoyed by the hubub over copying slingshots that went on a few months ago. I'm with you guys, I hope he's still shooting and that he will return sometime.


I didn't speak much with him, but yea that hubbub rings a bell... spilt milk ya know..


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

He's had problems with his health, in the past, I hope he's ok.


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

hope he is ok.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Also among the missing seems to be Nosugarrob, havent seen any of his hilarious posts in a long time? Where are all the old timers going?
Philly


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Went to his site and he has not visited his site in 2 months, we can speculate but we just don't know.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Anyone have an email address?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I never met the guy but took a shine to him right off. Quality people,great craftsman and also a wonderful shooter. Hoping he'okay. Flatband PS:don't have one on him Phil.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

I have Smitty's phone number somewhere. I don't think I saved it to my phone, but I may be able to go back in my phone records and find it.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Found his number, called and left a message. Hopefully he posts, or calls me back.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

Performance Catapults said:


> Found his number, called and left a message. Hopefully he posts, or calls me back.


Good work Jim. Nice talking to you a little while ago when you were searching for Smitty and got me by accident.

-- Dave


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't think we have heard from WD40 for a while.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Smittys a top man I realy hope he,s OK


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

dgui said:


> I don't think we have heard from WD40 for a while.


WD40 is fine, he posts over at RSSF.
Philly


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

I hope Smitty is ok. He always was a nice person since I met him.


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

If something happened to him, i would be very upset!, i was wondering where he was as well, i really hope nothing happened to him.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Sorry guys for worrying you about me. Yes, I got annoyed and decided to get off by myself and just shoot like I used to do. I got Jim's message and because of my respect for him I decided to give this forum thing another try. I apologize to every single person on this forum that I hurt and I forgive everyone who hurt me. Water under the bridge, lessons learned and a new day.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

We cannot be smitty-less! Good that you are back!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you Natural Fork.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah! Don't do that again. Happy you're back.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks Henry, good to be back with my friends. I think I was something like the second person to join this forum, so it does mean a lot to me.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm super glad you are back Smitty!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Mucho Gracias !!!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I was patiently waiting for you to show up in this thread.. I had high hopes..

I am glad you are ok, and its understandable to take a break now and then,,, (you used up all of your breaks though







)

Nice to see that you came back.. since you were one of the first people I "conversed" with on the forum.

LGD


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you lightgeoduck


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow... Smitty is back...


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello there eYshot !


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Yay! Smittyyyyyy







!!!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks As8MaN ! Back at four in the morning again...Ha !


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

YeeeeHaaaaaa! Smitty's Back!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Glad to have you back Smitty! I took a bit of a break too, mostly just cause i was too busy. So how has the shooting been? it's been a wonderful summer in my neck of the woods, although a bit warm.

Not that we need a daily "where has so-and-so been" thread but where is Joerg? did i miss something?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

The Gopher said:


> Not that we need a daily "where has so-and-so been" thread but where is Joerg? did i miss something?


http://slingshotchannel.blogspot.com/2011/07/bye-bye-slingshot-forums.html


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Glad you're back, really missed your input...







Jim


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for comming back.

Mike


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Very glad you are back Smitty, and I want you to know that I feel the same way as you stated!!!! I'm far from perfect, and all too human sometimes.

Now whatcha been shootin' lately???


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Was concerned about you Bud! Glad you're okay. Never met you Smitty but I get a feel with people and the feel I got about you is a real good one. I'm happy to hear from you and hope all is well! Gary


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm glad to see you again! I've started shooting slingshots with your tutorial


----------

